# How tolerant are you supposed to be....until you are just being foolish



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

Really, how tolerant and forgiving are you supposed to be of your spouse???

I believe marriage takes work, and patience, and WORK. But how much do you put in until you put your foot down and say "NO MORE!" 

Marriage 3, yes many people on here still no me from my last divorce. Am I foolish? Yes. Am I in a bad situation again? Probably. 

I already know I should not have married him when I did. There were issues then, and mentally/emotionally I was not in a good place to make a major decision. But I did it. So here I am. My long 6 month marriage is most likely ending. I am beyond frustrated and sad, but I have been lied to so many times that I think I woud be foolish to stay. Not to mention all of the other issues we have!

In the past he has a problem with gambling and drinking. He quit smoking last year. He has lasped back into those habbits at times, and always lies to me about it. I can understand messing up at times, but the lying is what gets to me. We have discussed it time and time again that no matter what he cannot lie to me. It has been months since his last lapse, yet last week he lapsed...and yes lied. It makes me so mad! He knows I will find out! Additionally he also went over to some chics house to"study" and also lied about that. Not ok with me at all.

I could go on and on....overall he is just not a pleasant guy to be around. He is really hard on my boys. He is super critical of everyone in the house about absolutely everything. It just makes our home very uncomfortable. The boys friends will only come over if he is not home. I don't like it at all.

So, how tolerant should I be? Forgiving someone is a great and neccesary thing, but at some point you have to draw the line. I feel like it has been drawn and crossed way too many time. I always forgive...it is time to stop?


----------



## Nicole811 (Apr 22, 2013)

Why are you staying with him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

What was the reasons for the failures of the other 2 marriages?


----------



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

I am staying with him because.....well I guess I don't know for sure. I mean there are several reasons. One is because I take marriage seriously and I really believe in the commitment and vows I made regardless of the state of mind I was in at the time. Additionally I feel like I have many imperfections and would not want someone to walk away from me just because I am not perfect.

My first marriage ended due to abuse. The second was severe infidility on my ex's part. Long stories, but I believe I made the right decision leaving both of them.


----------

